#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-12-29
<skyfire> wenas
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-12-31
<satasata> i need help     i want install ubuntu 10.10    in a desktop  with  hard disk SATA
<satasata> the live cd don´t recognize my hd
<satasata> hi
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-12-26
<zoclo> buenas noches
<zoclo> alguien conectado?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-12-26
<xavier_> Hola Como puedo bajar el script para que ubuntu server 11.04 trabaje como ROUTER
